# Jacket time.. Volcom or Burton AK



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I've had both the Volcom Guide Jacket and Burton AK Hover..Both are Gore-tex 3L. I much prefer the Burton, the Volcom has no hand/side pockets and has a lining in it that makes it not quite as breathable. I'm a fan of Volcom stuff and have had lots of their outerwear over the years, but I didn't dig the Guide Jacket...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I was going to reply saying if you plan to get Volcom pants it's a no brainer but since you already have the AK pant chances are the skirt would (or should) fit. If the new AK jacket's skirt won't work with the old AK pant I'd go Volcom as a fuck you to Burton for trying to force you to buy a new outerwear setup for the sake of it.

Then again if you know the fit of a L Burton fits you good.

Then again the Volcom is 3L instead of 2...

Sorry I'm probably repeating the struggle in your head.

I'd go Volcom just because of the 3L personally.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I have had my issues with button gear in the past. My AK pants are new so from last season so should work with burtons new stuff. Not 100% sure on that so will check. 

Don't care much about the pockets on the volcom jacket since I like the 2 big zipper pockets. I tend to stay in the colder climates so that is my real concern with any shell just having enough on to keep warm and not be weighed down. I can snag the volcom for around 220 bucks just worried about the size issue.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

freshy said:


> I was going to reply saying if you plan to get Volcom pants it's a no brainer but since you already have the AK pant chances are the skirt would (or should) fit. If the new AK jacket's skirt won't work with the old AK pant I'd go Volcom as a fuck you to Burton for trying to force you to buy a new outerwear setup for the sake of it.


I read it the other way around: He is concerned about the Volcom (proprietary) zip system not working with the pants. 
Burton's is just the regular clips so don't see how that forces him to do anything.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> I read it the other way around: He is concerned about the Volcom (proprietary) zip system not working with the pants.
> Burton's is just the regular clips so don't see how that forces him to do anything.


I said it should work, but meant to make sure the clips still line up and stuff just in case they did a design change or something.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

So they didn't end up having the guide jacket so went with the Volcom TD2... Hopefully this will last me like my other jacket did.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The burton swash jacket is nice and I like the jacket a lot. However I'm a bigger fan of arteryx jackets as they are 3L too and feels better overall. 

Every since I bought my first arteryx jacket I don't think I'll buy anything else for snowboarding. They are light and can be used as 3 season jacket.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Been hearing more and more about arteryx.. They were a bit out of my price point.. 


ekb18c said:


> The burton swash jacket is nice and I like the jacket a lot. However I'm a bigger fan of arteryx jackets as they are 3L too and feels better overall.
> 
> Every since I bought my first arteryx jacket I don't think I'll buy anything else for snowboarding. They are light and can be used as 3 season jacket.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Wait for them to go on sale and they will be about $350. Totally worth it considering AK jackets go on sale for about $200


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I have been using the Burton AK Boom jacket since part-way through last year and could not be more satisfied with it. As far as I can tell the only difference between the Swash jacket you are looking at and the Boom jacket that I have is that the Swash has one extra chest pocket and some lining - other than that I believe they are essentially the exact same garment. 

I live and ride in the West (British Columbia Interior) so I'm not dealing with overly wet conditions and find that 2L Gore-Tex is more than enough protection. 

I haven't used the Volcom Baldface jacket but I do have a pair of Volcom L Gore-Tex pants which are holding up well under normal useage. 

Personally, I wouldn't find it necessary to pay the not insignificant price difference between 2L and 3L but again, I don't do a lot of riding in soaking wet conditions. 

The Burton fit/finish of their AK garments in my experience is second to none and their warranty (if you ever have to make use of that) is excellent.

I watched the AK products for a while in my local stores and on-line and I found that they do not go on sale that often and when they do they are only $50 or so discounted so I would suggest that if you find a colorway/size that you like, just get it because if you wait you might not have the selection left that you like. This is shopping from Canada, in the States you probably have more selection.

Good luck with your choice. I'd lean towards the AK from personal experience but I'm sure you'll be happy with either one.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have the lando tds and love it but you def need to size down. I'm 6'0 215 and the xl was huge. I could get away with a medium but Like the room of the large. Be aware the tds is not a shell it's def a jacket.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

I had the same question, I have an all burton AK outfit but I sometimes get snow down my pants... which is a bummer...

is the Volcom Zip tech worth it?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

How true is the Burton Swash in size. I have a friend in Cali who will send his XL out to me, but I don't want to waste money on shipping if it runs small. I know the Swagger ran big, but does the Swash run big, too?


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just got mine yesterday. I am 6'2 200lbs. Got a large. Fits well. Not much room to fit layers under it. Need to try it in with my Patagonia nano puff. 


Tatanka Head said:


> How true is the Burton Swash in size. I have a friend in Cali who will send his XL out to me, but I don't want to waste money on shipping if it runs small. I know the Swagger ran big, but does the Swash run big, too?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

thedru13 said:


> Just got mine yesterday. I am 6'2 200lbs. Got a large. Fits well. Not much room to fit layers under it. Need to try it in with my Patagonia nano puff.


Ah, ok, I'm 6'4 and 220. My chest measures at 44 inches, which is where the XL cut off is.

Now I need you to measure your chest. No, really, I mean it. Thanks!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ziptech does not suck one bit


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

*Burton AK FTW*

Burton AK > Volcom simply because of comparing their warranties. Burton AK has a lifetime warranty versus Volcom's 2-year warranty.

My first warranty claim was for a rip in the pocket of my AK Stagger pants. I made my claim through the shop I bought them from (R.I.P. Seattle Snowboard Connection) and they sent my pants to Burton for me. My pants could not be repaired and I was given store credit, which I used toward another pair of AK pants. 

My 2nd claim was when I broke and lost the plastic piece of my hood cinch from my AK Cyclic jacket. I only had to pay for the initial shipping and Burton replaced the part for free. They also did not charge me for shipping my jacket back to me. This time, I went through Burton directly and I called their warranty department. I was required to provide a copy of my receipt and it took 4-6 weeks. I made my claim during this past summer so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

FWIW I am going to put my 2c in here.

Burton AK all the way.

I have had Volcom high end gore stuff, it is junk in comparison to the AK line. 

The features are nice, but the build quality is not even close.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> I read it the other way around: He is concerned about the Volcom (proprietary) zip system not working with the pants.
> Burton's is just the regular clips so don't see how that forces him to do anything.


Yup. This.
AK has the standard button-clip thing.... fits everything.

I think Burton runs a bit large. So if undecided, i'd go for the smaller; unless you like the baggy look or plan on adding heavy layers.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I just got the Burton AK 2L Cyclic shell jacket. I haven't boarded with it yet but it felt great in the store, very comfortable. I ended up getting it from the Burton website on Black Friday for $80 off. Great deal. I got the wife and I some nice base layers too. That was a great sale. 

I just hope it is warm enough for Canada. I think I will be ok with a heavy base layer and hoodie. I can always get a down insulator for $200 if I need to. Patagonia makes nice ones and they are super warm.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I just hope it is warm enough for Canada. I think I will be ok with a heavy base layer and hoodie. I can always get a down insulator for $200 if I need to. Patagonia makes nice ones and they are super warm.


The Cyclic is a shell only, so whether it's warm enough for any conditions depends entirely on what you're layering underneath. 

I routinely wear my AK shell with a 800 fill down vest and a medium-thickness fleece long-shirt in -20C (or colder) conditions with no problems - and I run very cold compared to my riding buddies.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

PlanB said:


> The Cyclic is a shell only, so whether it's warm enough for any conditions depends entirely on what you're layering underneath.
> 
> I routinely wear my AK shell with a 800 fill down vest and a medium-thickness fleece long-shirt in -20C (or colder) conditions with no problems - and I run very cold compared to my riding buddies.


Ya I know the shell won't do much for warmth, it should at least keep the wind out. A down insulator should do the trick if I need it. It's good to know that you are good in -20C. I run warmer than average I think, just hate wind on my face. Might get Anon MFI goggles for that.


----------

